# More restaurants to avoid



## MrsInor (Apr 15, 2013)

Inor and I don't eat out much. There are a few more places we will not go to now.

Sonic, Chili?s join restaurants with no-guns policy | Fox News

I liked Chili's salad bar too. Oh well.


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

I love these kinda posts. Boycotting things is just silly, unless you're doing do it across the board. I'm guilt of it. I've sounded off about a company or two and it always comes back to haunt me.

Just in case you do want to boycott all anti-gun companies...here ya go.
SCOPE: Anti-Gun Corporations/Corporate Heads


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

I'm sorry but Sonic is gonna know how? They are not going search your car. There just playing for the publicity.

I don't care where it is but in Texas if they don't have the 30.06 sign posted, then my money trumps their public statements. They won't ask if I carrying or not, they just want my business. It's only illegal in Texas to carry on premises if they have the required 30.06 sign posted and it has to be exactly as the law stated. Otherwise, it doesn't count.


----------



## Beach Kowboy (Feb 13, 2014)

Any place that has a 'no guns" policy I make sure to have a "don't give them my money" policy. Liberals and minorities want to boycott every time they feel offended. I play the same game. Anytime a business folds to liberals, I put them on my list. I can't remember the last time I used a Pepsi product. They give tons of money to anti gun movements. I used to love Ben and Jerry's ice cream but wouldn't give them a nickel again. They are one of the most liberal companies out there.


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

I hope you don't use Google for anything! Guess what, they are one of the most liberal companies out there. 
Oh and Home Depot. =)


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Many restaurants have not banned guns, they just asked that you leave them at home. That's because a handful of idiots think they are doing the world a favor by brandishing long guns at public places hoping to get a response. So far, they have lost every time. The city of Arlington has banned them from passing out copies of the constitution on street corners while carrying long guns, adding to the mess they are causing.

I wonder if they realize that a few have no clue who the president is. Many more can't tell you who the vp is. More and more people have little to no clue what is going on politically. Hence the reason we are in the mess we are. People don't give a rats ass.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Companies, stores and restaurants won't be getting "ANY" of my money if they want to play games. I won't patronize gun free zones, period. I've even cancelled insurance from companies because of their political, anti-gun, pro liberal campaign contributions. 

I will walk in the front door of a business and point out the no guns allowed sign. Then smile nicely shrug my shoulders and walk back out the door once I have gotten an employees attention.


----------



## Oddcaliber (Feb 17, 2014)

Some years ago an anti gun religious group was to boycott Starbucks because they allowed open carry in the store. Made it a point to go to Starbucks on the day of the boycott!


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

Oddcaliber said:


> Some years ago an anti gun religious group was to boycott Starbucks because they allowed open carry in the store. Made it a point to go to Starbucks on the day of the boycott!


Sorry, friend. Starbucks is pretty damn liberal. They have a no carry request.
These are the most liberal companies you do business with on a regular basis - Yellowhammer News


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

Mish said:


> I hope you don't use Google for anything! Guess what, they are one of the most liberal companies out there.
> Oh and Home Depot. =)


I knew about google and home depot. I don't use google for much, only when I have to. Chilis and Sonic I didn't know about. I don't frequent either, so they aren't getting my money as it is. I was boycotting them before I knew I was supposed to. Does that count?


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

Seneca said:


> I knew about google and home depot. I don't use google for much, only when I have to. Chilis and Sonic I didn't know about. I don't frequent either, so they aren't getting my money as it is. I was boycotting them before I knew I was supposed to. Does that count?


hehe
I don't care why or what people boycott. I just find boycotts hypocritical. If you're going to rant about boycotting, you better be boycotting everything that is related or you're just looking silly. IMHO


----------



## Conundrum99 (Feb 16, 2014)

I avoid and boycott many vendors do to there believes. I stop buying reebok after wear them for twenty years because they donate money every time you buy one of there product. I didn't know about Home Depot will start shopping Lowes. My bank just started posting a no guns allowed I will be changing banks soon.


----------



## MrsInor (Apr 15, 2013)

I try. I won't go out of my way and I don't carry an up to date list of what to boycott. I do try very hard to shop at stores or restaurants that have good ideals like Chik fil a and Hobby Lobby.


----------



## Beach Kowboy (Feb 13, 2014)

MrsInor said:


> I try. I won't go out of my way and I don't carry an up to date list of what to boycott. I do try very hard to shop at stores or restaurants that have good ideals like Chik fil a and Hobby Lobby.


Both great businesses IMO. Chik fil a has a good breakfast too. Gotta love a chikin biscuit.


----------



## tango (Apr 12, 2013)

I have been in Chili's in a lot of states and have never seen a "no guns" sign.
All they can do is ask you to leave.


----------



## Pir8fan (Nov 16, 2012)

These two places are simply requesting that customers not open carry. Unless they actually post their restaurants and unless those signs carry the weight of law (here in NC they do). I'll still conceal carry. Not that it makes much difference. I've never been to our local Sonic and Chilis is only graced with my presence about once each year.


----------



## taps50 (Sep 28, 2013)

Beach Kowboy said:


> Any place that has a 'no guns" policy I make sure to have a "don't give them my money" policy. Liberals and minorities want to boycott every time they feel offended. I play the same game. Anytime a business folds to liberals, I put them on my list. I can't remember the last time I used a Pepsi product. They give tons of money to anti gun movements. I used to love Ben and Jerry's ice cream but wouldn't give them a nickel again. They are one of the most liberal companies out there.


I agree 100% Beach Kowboy, I wont spend any of my money at any place that doesn't like my 2nd amendment rights. There has been a number of times that I was going to go to lunch at a restaurant and saw there no gun sign, I always refuse to go into that restaurant. One of the places I always liked to go to is Harbor Freight, they usually have cheap little prepping items, but they wont let me carry so I wont give them any of my money. My friends think im being dumb but its my money not theirs.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

inceptor said:


> I'm sorry but Sonic is gonna know how? They are not going search your car. There just playing for the publicity.
> 
> I don't care where it is but in Texas if they don't have the 30.06 sign posted, then my money trumps their public statements. They won't ask if I carrying or not, they just want my business. It's only illegal in Texas to carry on premises if they have the required 30.06 sign posted and it has to be exactly as the law stated. Otherwise, it doesn't count.


BINGO!
I'll gladly carry into an establishment that publicly decries against guns, so long as they are inept enough to not know how to legally restrict me.
A fellow Texan here, and I've gotten pretty good at spotting those signs, though it legally isn't supposed to be difficult to spot them.
Sonic, Chili's, Starbucks, Chipotle... I carry without a word spoken or a law broken.


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

Actually Home Depot just supported an open carry event at one of its stores in Texas. That mothers against guns group posted it on their face book calling for a Home Depot boycott.

Also Chipolte in Oklahoma just kicked the same women against guns group out of their store when they protested about an open carry group in the same location as their little get together.



Mish said:


> I hope you don't use Google for anything! Guess what, they are one of the most liberal companies out there.
> Oh and Home Depot. =)


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

There are SO many reasons not to shop at Home Depot and their corporate stance on political issues are only the tip of the iceberg. I refuse to shop there because they hire idiots that do not know anything and their customer service is awful. As far as Chili's and Sonic, I am not a big fan of chain restaurants anyway, so I will try to find a local alternative instead.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Inor said:


> There are SO many reasons not to shop at Home Depot and their corporate stance on political issues are only the tip of the iceberg. I refuse to shop there because they hire idiots that do not know anything and their customer service is awful. As far as Chili's and Sonic, *I am not a big fan of chain restaurants anyway, so I will try to find a local alternative instead.*


After all is said and done, this is what the wife and I do. I prefer supporting local businesses when I can.


----------



## slewfoot (Nov 6, 2013)

In Florida no guns allowed signs carry no weight. The most that can happen is if you are ask to leave and don't they can call the cops and most they can do is issue you a trespass citation. On reason I guess is why I have never seen one of these signs down here.
I have seen one doctors office with a sign on the door that's says guns are welcome.


----------



## SquirrelBait (Jun 6, 2014)

I haven't eaten fast food in decades. They don't have food, They have food like products. I call it "Fewd"... >_>


----------

